# Winston Chung accused of Fraud



## revhead (Jul 2, 2010)

.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

As someone who has been directly affected by China's unscrupulous tactics of anything goes when it comes to intellectual property, let me sit back and enjoy how a Chinese company complains about their own IP getting stolen. It's quite comical that they have the nerve to raise that as an issue when every product ever made by them has been essentially stolen from someone else just to make a cheaper version of it.

Ahhh.. what's that they say about payback? Yeah, it is.

JR


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi JRoque

How can you castigate the poor Chinese - 
You do know there is precedent for their IP actions?

That is exactly what the United States did until they had developed enough IP of their own to suddenly convert to defending it!

Sauce for the goose-


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Duncan,

This has the makings of a "chit chat" thread. If the moderator would be so kind as to move it there, I'll be very interested in your point of view. On the flip side, what you're saying is total news to me so maybe this is the right place for it.

JR


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi JRoque

As far as I know the USA refused to accept any limitations (foreign patents) until the 1930's - and a bit later for copyright

I still have some books with 
"Not for sale in the United States" 
on the flyleaf - this was because they would be simply copied and printed in America with no royalties for the authors
I think this was the 60's

The argument was that the USA "needed to catch up with Europe" - probably true after the revolution, less so 150 years later


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

You got me curious now.

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1a.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_parties_to_international_copyright_agreements

I haven't been able to find what Duncan is referring to with 1930 however. There were changes made that related to botany, but I can't find much else.

Although the original story refers to fraud, and allegedly breaking laws that are already in place. Something all developing countries will grapple with (and likely long after they are "developed").


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey an admin!  David, if you see the need, send us to "chit chat".

I'd love to see evidence that the US has deliberately stolen intellectual property where the rightful owners have been told by the Court that sorry, but the US needs it for it's own development.

But while that's being cleared up, there's no denying that the Chinese have repeatedly and willfully stolen IP for their own gain. There are countless cases where, for example, greedy US-based CEOs have sent their IP to China to be made into lower cost products just to have China copy it and sell the *same* product as their own. Look for any product and I'll show you a cheaper Chinese knock-off competing in the same market. This is their specialty. 

"Poor Chinese"? Ok so they have some ways to go but, isn't China the 2nd largest economy in the world and poised to surpass the US in a few years? How much do they need to grow before they start playing fair and valuate their currency for what it's worth? Artificially keeping it below the dollar gives them an unfair advantage over any possible competitor. 

It is hard to find products made in any other country than China, and I look! While it's true that China is mostly a big factory for foreign IP, the trend is to steal the IP and sell it as their own. How else can we explain that while most products are of Chinese origin, China has 50 times less patents than the state of California? And I mean, products of Chinese companies, not just made there. Want to compete with Tektronix but don't know a thing about oscilloscopes and R&D is too expensive? No problem, call up China and they'll take a few from the Tektronix assembly line, slap your name on it and send it your way.

Sooooo... I just think it's funny China is complaining that China stole their IP.

JR


----------



## pluggedin (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, but some of the legal cases going on right now are absolutely ridiculous. Also, did you hear about the Italian scientists under trial for failing to predict an earthquake...really? I am starting to get scared about building these wheelchair van modifications now. Who is going to come after me, seriously. I'm freaking out.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

pluggedin said:


> Sorry guys, but some of the legal cases going on right now are absolutely ridiculous. Also, did you hear about the Italian scientists under trial for failing to predict an earthquake...really?


Just got back from vacation in Italy; it was on the Italian news but I didn't understand a word of it...

Judges should receive bonuses for the number of cases they dismiss. Our courts (and the Italians') have turned into circuses. These suit-filing clowns should spend jail time for being stupid.


----------

